# Iphone 6s ou Iphone 6 ?



## utilisateur (en colère) (7 Avril 2016)

Bonjour à tous, ceci est mon 1er post (désolé si je me suis trompé de forum ou de description).

J'ai 22 ans, étudiant en école d'ingénieur (électronique / informatique). Je vais m'efforcer de vous raconter ma mésaventure avec le moins d'animosité possible pour que vous puissiez vous faire votre propre opinion et ainsi m'apporter votre avis sur la question. Vous comprendrez aussi pourquoi un IPhone 6s vaut mieux qu'un IPhone 6.

Il y a 3 mois, je me suis enfin décidé à mettre 800€ dans un nouveau téléphone (avant j'avais un S3 puis un S4 de samsung). Je me suis dit qu'apple était gage de qualité et que je garderai le téléphone au moins 2 ans en étant entièrement satisfait. Il n'en est rien !
Dimanche après avoir pris la pluie sur ma moto je me suis rendu compte que mon Iphone avait l’écran scintillant / humide et que le tactile ne répondait plus. Me disant (quel boulet ta poche doit être trempé, faut vraiment être un gros débile pour laisser son téléphone prendre la douche comme ça!!!!!) je me rend compte que ladite poche est entièrement sèche (j'avais mis ma protection contre la pluie ^^).
En cherchant sur les forums je me rend compte qu'une pastille doit virer au rouge au niveau de la carte sim pour indiquer que le téléphone a pris l'eau (ce qui fait sortir de la garantie)... je me dit, c'est impossible que ce soit mon cas le téléphone n'a pas reçu de projections d'eau. Par acquis de conscience je vérifie cette pastille et en effet j'ai tiré le gros lot, elle est rouge !
Vite je sors un sachet de riz, cherche à enlever la batterie (XXXXXXX IMPOSSIBLE XXXXXX), ok pas grave je cherche à l'éteindre (XXXXX IMPOSSIBLE sans le tactile XXXXXX), je fais un hard reset (REDEMARAGE EN BOUCLE)... ET MERDE ! j'ai eu le droit à toutes les couleurs jusqu’à extinction définitive des feu quelques heures plus tard dans mon foutu sachet de riz.

* Pensant que c'est une mauvaise blague (mes samsung ont subit bien pire que de l'humidité) j'appelle le service client Apple (dit très réputé et ouvert aux explications) pour leur exposer ma situation.
Leur réponse: Monsieur, cela sort de la garantie Apple. Il faudra payer les réparations, vous nous mentez.
* J'appelle mon assurance déclarant qu'on m'avait fait tombé le téléphone dans une flaque d'eau: Eux: Monsieur, si le téléphone n'a pas reçu de choque on ne peut rien faire pour vous.
Moi: Mais les gars, vous êtes au courant qu'on achète des coques hors de prix pour éviter justement que les téléphones aient un coup quand ils tombent !!!!!!!
* Je suis allé voir un vendeur Apple à la fnac:
lui: J'utilise des produits apple tous les jours, c'est impossible.
Son conseil est d'aller faire le pied de grue au genius bar et d’espérer qu'ils fassent un geste commercial.
*L'apple store: Cela nous est DEJA arrivé, L'iphone 6s a une membrane qui le rend plus résistant.

Bref j'ai acheté un samsung A3 pour me dépanner et j'en profite pour raconter mon histoire afin que d'autres personnes ne se fassent pas avoir comme moi. Si vous hésitez choisissez le 6s pour ne pas per

Si vous avez des question, remarques, suggestions n’hésitez pas !
Pour les pros apple qui considéreront que la firme est dans son droit et que c'est bien fait pour moi (celui qui a testé samsung avant apple)... je ne prêterai pas attention à vos remarques donc NoRage ;-).


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Avril 2016)

Bizarre, les nombreux tests sur Internet montrent que l'iPhone tient près de 30 minutes immergé dans l'eau...

Et une instruction a été donné l'année dernière au Genius Bar pour ne pas prendre en compte la pastille de couleur quî peut donner de faux positif... 

Si tu n'avais pas parle de ta mésaventure, je pense que le génius l'aurais remplace... Maintenant que tu leur a dit qu'il avais''tu subi une douche, dommage...


----------



## utilisateur (en colère) (10 Avril 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Bizarre, les nombreux tests sur Internet montrent que l'iPhone tient près de 30 minutes immergé dans l'eau...
> 
> Et une instruction a été donné l'année dernière au Genius Bar pour ne pas prendre en compte la pastille de couleur quî peut donner de faux positif...
> 
> Si tu n'avais pas parle de ta mésaventure, je pense que le génius l'aurais remplace... Maintenant que tu leur a dit qu'il avais''tu subi une douche, dommage...



Bonjour Moumou et merci d'avoir pris le temps de lire mon pavé !
Leur premier geste a été de regarder la pastille, je leur ai expliqué ce qui s'est passé bien après leur refus...
Celui qui m'a reçu m'a bien fait comprendre qu'aucun geste n'avait jamais été fait dès lors qu'une pastille a changé de couleur. Il y a donc un réel écart entre les consignes et ce qui est appliqué.


----------



## Alino06 (4 Mai 2016)

Tu te plains de quoi exactement ? Apple n'a jamais dit ou sous entendu que ses téléphones étaient étanches. T'as pris une douche, l'iPhone a été endommagé suite à ça (pas de chance, certains ont réussi à passer au travers.)

J'adore comment on en arrive à se déresponsabiliser de tout, c'est toujours la faute des autres hein


----------

